
Standing Desks for only $149 - icinnamon
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/davidyamnitsky/press-fit-standing-desk-affordable-portable-made-i
======
wmf
Looks like a standing-only desk, which probably isn't what most people want.

~~~
nitsky
We are offering sitting desks as well, just check out the rewards

~~~
felixr
I think what he meant is that your desks are not adjustable in height. They
are just desks with longer legs. Most people probably just want one desk that
they can use sitting and standing.

Especially if you want to work on a desktop PC with large screens it does not
make sense to have two desks, since you cannot take your computer to the other
desk...

~~~
nitsky
Yep, there are definitely advantages to adjustable desks, but they are also
much more expensive! I've found a happy balance by using a high-seated stool
with my standing desk. Here's the one I use:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I3ZRQM/ref=oh_aui_detai...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I3ZRQM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
nitsky
Hi all, I'm the project creator. I'll answer any questions you have about
this!

~~~
gentlyyes
Can you really deliver by September? If it's October, I wouldn't be able to
buy.

~~~
nitsky
Yes, we definitely can! We have had a couple requests like this. Put in the
pledge and send me a message through Kickstarter and we'll make sure you get a
desk in September.

Best, David

